# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Animatronics from Marshall Tearle

## Airicist

Marshall Tearle

facebook.com/marshallsprops

----------


## Airicist

Lake's Angel Animatronic Skeleton

Published on Oct 5, 2014




> Here's some of the inner workings of the creature I've been making for Lake's Angel.

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic Gorilla head

Published on Jul 25, 2015




> As my final year project of my diploma I made a 1:1 scale animatronic gorilla head complete with eleven degrees of freedom.

----------


## Airicist

Marshall Tearle - Animatronic Babies/Prop Maker: I am Mother (2019)

Feb 15, 2020




> Animatronic babies and non-prac babies entirely built by Marshall Tearle and puppeteered on set via radio control. One of these babies was designed to be water submersible for shots inside the gestation chambers and the birthing sequence. Other babies were used in place of live babies for dangerous scenes or any wide shots of Mother holding or interacting with them etc.
> 
> All other hero props builds were a collaboration of entire props crew. Head prop maker, Tom Davies (Matrix, Mission Impossible, Moulin Rouge!).
> 
> A great team to work with.

----------

